# Why People Are So ANGRY and Restless These Days!



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2013)

It's no big secret that people nowadays are much angrier and more restless than when we were young.  Even the kids and teens are nervous and bitter.  They were talking about it on the Coast radio show the other night.  Another thing with the kids, is that they are put on drugs that act like speed or tranquilizers, during the time that their brains and personalities are in development.

They said that back when we were young, we'd watch a show like Andy Griffith.  It was usually relaxing, mild humor, and showed compassion and empathy for others, along with other feel-good scenes like Aunt Bea cooking for the family.  When we watched the news or a sports show, we saw one main object on the screen, the person doing the reporting, or the footage of what they were discussing.  These things had a positive effect on our brains and our mood.

Now, the shows jump from one picture, topic, item to another, constantly.  They gave Entertainment Tonight as an example.  They pointed out how they jumped within seconds from one person to another.  They said how besides seeing the hosts, you were bombarded with other images around them on the screen.  They said about the news and sports too.  How there's often a ticker running at the bottom of the screen, demanding your attention, and photos flashing all around the main speaker or host.  Information overload, expecting your brain to process it all is a strain, and gives negative results.

Another interesting thing they brought up, that I completely agree with, is the effect of certain video games on children and teens.  They said that an adult who has already developed their personality, and socialized with others in the real world, usually can separate the shoot 'em up excitement of a video game, from real life situations.

However, with kids playing these things, it creates a real problem in their brains.  They haven't developed their personalities, or learned to have empathy for others, etc.  They play the game and have no feeling but a nervous, tense, aggressive adrenalin that excites them.  They end up not being able to separate the game world from the real world.

Entertainment back in the day released chemicals in our brains that made us calm, and many times happy.  Seems like it's the opposite in the modern world of technology.  Do you agree? :tv:


----------



## Anne (Dec 18, 2013)

Absolutely!!!  I noticed too, that kids don't spend nearly as much time outdoors as we did; being in nature is peaceful and quiet, without all the constant noise from the tv or their video games, and that quiet does our brains good.   I also remember reading how kids did so much better on exams when exposed to classical music, than if they were listening to rock music.
They get too involved in the games, etc., and possibly they get so used to it, they don't like the quiet anymore like we do??

I can't stand a lot of noise myself; it's why I can't listen to rap music; I get agitated and upset for whatever reason. Even some of the cartoons used to bother me; just too much noise, colors flashing, etc.  I've always preferred it quiet when I'm reading or concentrating on writing or something....could be its just what I'm used to.
But yes, all that, plus the drugs these kids are prescribed isn't doing them any good; I don't think.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## nan (Dec 18, 2013)

I agree,also many more  children are having to wear glasses these days, and ending up with neck and back problems, from  spending too many hours on smart phones and tablets,probably the lack of sunlight and fresh air is not helping as well.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 18, 2013)

Gee, I dunno. I'm not seeing what everyone is complaining about.
I must live on a fluffy, pink cloud because I don't see much anger around at all.

When I'm out and about I smile at people and they smile back, for the most part.
The children at the playgroup down at our church seem like regular kids, a couple are princesses but nothing unusual in that.
My grandchildren, all young adults now, are well adjusted and not a bit surly.
Our neighbours are lovely too.

Where are all these angry people?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 18, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> Where are all these angry people?



Come to MY neighborhood - I'll give you the nickel tour. 

And it isn't even that bad _here_, compared to some cities like NYC and LA. 

I think a lot of people are angry because they're still holding onto their dreams - the ones that their parents and the schools placed in their heads as children, that "you can be anything you want to be" and "work hard and you'll be rewarded". Now that the unforgiving wall of reality has fallen on them they don't have the necessary mental tools to cope, so they "act out" just like the kids.

The kids are a different matter; I think they've just not had any real parenting from their "Me First" parents - if there ARE two parents, that is. All of the drugs, all of the laws preventing discipline, the lack of a need to perform any productive work as a kid because Mom and/or Dad will take care of your butt until you're 30 ... all contribute to the problem.

The thing with the over-stimulated TV shows and newscasts - that's why I only watch the oldies channel and my collection of Bogart movies and Bugs Bunny cartoons - truly simpler times back then.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 18, 2013)

I live in Gang Crime Central. Look up Bankstown ( a suburb of Sydney) and the Brothers4life gang.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-11-22/police-target-brothers-4-life-in-sydney-gang-blitz/5112028


http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/boy-16-am...-raids-on-brothers-4-life-20131218-2zjsq.html

Still, I stand by my earlier post. I am not surrounded by angry people at every turn.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm not _surrounded _by angry people at every turn either, but I see enough over the top road rage, the "knockout game", where teens are trying to knock out unsuspecting adults, shootings by teens who are angry about something (and on meds), I recently heard of an older nun being raped by a teen behind her convent, a small crippled boy had his wheelchair stolen from him, etc., etc.  I'm not surrounded, but get my dose of reality via news reports, or drives on the highways, etc.

Another issue is bad parenting from angry parents (or parent), financial stress, on and on...


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 18, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> OG, I live in Gang Crime Central. Look up Bankstown ( a suburb of Sydney) and the Brothers4life gang.
> 
> Still, I stand by my earlier post. I am not surrounded by angry people at every turn.



I don't know that gang members are particularly angry, except of course when they receive that horrifying Firearm Prohibition Order. :glee: 

Sorry - couldn't resist. 

Truth be known, I'm not either. I think a lot of the problem is due to our wonderful news media - they follow the dictum that "Bad news sells", they run a majority of bad-news stories and the general public's perception is that everyone is angry.

Too, you're going to remember an angry person far longer than a happy one. It's just ... more memorable.

Still, in my infrequent jaunts into the real world I seem to be surrounded by more angry or depressed people than happy ones. I rarely see smiles when I'm out in public - most often I see frowns or just neutral expressions. Of course, some people just have "a face" and probably aren't even aware of what that face conveys. I'm just as guilty - when I'm out in public I have my war-face on, my "Don't mess with me!" face, which could probably be interpreted as angry (or mental - that's more likely). 

There ARE a few exceptions, of course - like tonight when I went to the pharmacy right around the corporate world's quitting time. There were a bunch of _very_ lovely ladies zipping around the store picking up Buddha knows what. THEIR faces were for the most part neutral, but MY face was brighter than the cheap aluminum tree they had in Aisle 3.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2013)

You're right Phil, the news media delights in exaggerating things that make people angry...just to stir the pot, good ratings.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 18, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> You're right Phil, the news media delights in exaggerating things that make people angry...just to stir the pot, good ratings.



I know, right?!? That makes me SOOOO angry!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2013)

LOL!


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 18, 2013)

You are mistaking gun control with gun prohibition. Citizens can have access to firearms provided they had a reason to own one and provided they pass the background check. The police and armed security guards have guns, of course.

What we don't have is a constitution that says anyone at all can own as many guns as they want. That is why our parliament can pass a law allowing the police to search people suspected of being part of a criminal gang and to confiscate their cache of weapons.

It is unrealistic to expect that gun control will eliminate all crime but it does help the police to get on top of it.

M.E. ? In this context M.E. refers to Middle Eastern, in particular Lebanese.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 18, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> You are mistaking gun control with gun prohibition. Citizens can have access to firearms provided they had a reason to own one and provided they pass the background check. The police and armed security guards have guns, of course.



Now I'm confused - I thought Australia had a no-private-gun-ownership policy. 

I must have read something wrong. 

Anyway, guns are another topic - they're merely the tools used to express one's anger, not the cause of the anger itself.


----------



## Anne (Dec 18, 2013)

Just to jump in here for a second; went on a lengthy shopping trip to Walmart (gasp) this evening, and boy, was it crowded.  Christmas & grocery shoppers all over the store, and stopping in the aisles to ponder things or decide what they wanted from the aisles stacked with toys, junk foods, etc.

Didn't see ONE rude person; no one pushing or making rude comments...did see a lot of smiles, and hear 'excuse me' often.   No, we weren't blocking the aisles; tried to get what we wanted and move on.  This HAS to have something to do with the season - wouldn't it be nice if people were always like this; considerate, quick to smile, and courteous??   I can dream.  :smile-new:


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 18, 2013)

Anne said:


> Didn't see ONE rude person; no one pushing or making rude comments...did see a lot of smiles, and hear 'excuse me' often.   No, we weren't blocking the aisles; tried to get what we wanted and move on.  This HAS to have something to do with the season - wouldn't it be nice if people were always like this; considerate, quick to smile, and courteous??   I can dream.  :smile-new:



Remember the Power of One.
It all starts with me (and you).
Someone has to start the trend.


----------



## Anne (Dec 18, 2013)

Warri, I agree with you there...we can be nice and hope someone else picks up on it; if not, oh well.   Di, I do like to chat with people in stores; most are friendly, I think.   One lady followed me to tell me she had found the garlic when I hadn't been able to locate it, and sometimes I'll look for something someone else wants.

Only reason I don't do more of that is hubby is a 'get shopping done and get out' type of guy, so I'm usually rushing a bit.  Guess I'm like my brother, who used to chat with anyone who'd listen in the stores, and most seemed to enjoy it...suppose because he had a friendly, open manner.

OT:  Picked up a white rubbery looking thing in the meat mkt tonight, and hubby said, "Oh, don't think you want that, it's tongue".  UGH.   Who eats that?!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

I've always said that I will not taste something that tastes me back.

Being a monk I can go for long periods without uttering a word - in fact, I prefer silence to inane chatter. But it also depends upon my mood and upon who it is I'm speaking with. The good part of being silent is that you can devote more attention to that lost art known as "listening". 

In the martial arts world, more specifically the world of self-defense, maintaining a silent demeanor can be a chilling thing for your opponent. It's the guys that talk a river before the fight - that paints word-pictures about all the injuries they're going to inflect upon you - that are usually the weakest. When you're silent, they don't quite know _what_ to make of you.

As an added bonus, you don't bite your tongue when they hit you. layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm easy going and pretty happy.  I smile very easily, and tend to nod or acknowledge someone who's passing me on a hiking trail, or street.  I'm courteous and polite, as that's how I was raised....so I often say please, thank you, hold doors for people, or assist someone who's struggling with something.  Many days I come in contact with folks that are nice and friendly.  But...there are a lot of angry, rude, pushy, hateful, selfish, spiteful people around, and a smile on my face will not change them...besides, I'm not looking to change the world, I can only control how I behave.  For me it's easy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> ...besides, I'm not looking to change the world, I can only control how I behave.  For me it's easy.



Excellent point!

It was somewhat of a eureka moment for me when my teacher's constant harping finally fell into place in my little brain - 

"You can't control the world - you can only control how you react to it."

Until that moment it seemed I was Sisyphus, constantly pushing that huge boulder up the hill only to watch it come back down. After the logic of what my teacher was saying sunk in and I saw that it actually worked I was more like Pan - blowin' my flute and hangin' with the lady centaurs.


----------



## Fern (Dec 19, 2013)

> besides, I'm not looking to change the world, I can only control how I behave.  For me it's easy


Words of wisdom. So very true.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 20, 2013)

So once again a Philstivan Prediction comes true - had they executed him the first time there wouldn't have _been_ a second crime.

Hanging on a board - never heard of that one before. Would probably appeal to surfers ...


----------



## That Guy (Dec 20, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Would probably appeal to surfers ...



Huh???


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 20, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Huh???



Hangin' on a board?


----------



## That Guy (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 20, 2013)

No, no - "Hangin' 10"! 



Should be an everyday occurrence in every large American town.


----------



## Anne (Dec 20, 2013)

You guys!!!  

I agree , and another thing; when these POS get out of prison, the families are supposed to be notified...too often, they are not, and then they are sitting ducks for the perp - again.   Makes me sick.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 21, 2013)

Now, speaking of angry . . .

Encountered a very unprofessional and rude cop, last night.  Came upon an accident scene after midnight on the way home.  Couldn't see if the road was closed or what was going on.  Rolled down my window and waited for some direction.  Finally, this jerk strolls up shining his light in my face and starts yelling at me.  I  CALMLY asked if the road was closed.  He started screaming, "Can you get through?  You see my car?  You see those flashing lights?  NO!  You cannot get through!"  I calmly replied, "You don't need to be like that."  He stuttered and stammered and told me to back up.  It was very, very dark on a little winding country road in the mountains and would have been safer to not back up, but rather turn around.  I asked if I could just pull up a bit in order to turn around and he started screaming, again, "BACK UP!  BACK UP!"  As I slowly and carefully backed hoping I didn't hit something or drive off the cliff, I (calmly, again) said, "You're a PRICK!" and drove off.  

I know some of you have loved ones who serve or have served as police officers and I'm sure they were much better than this asshole.  I don't want to hear anything about how tough his job is.  That's crap.  He should be professional and should have politely told me, "Sir, the road is closed," and even helped my turn around as other officers have done in similar situations.

Anyone vote for well-needed Anger Management Training for this creep?  Bet he goes home and beats his wife and kids...


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 21, 2013)

_Did you get his name at all TG, as that is unacceptable conduct. I would report him they will know who it was.
Yes the job is very tough but there is no need for sheer rudeness as all you were doing was asking a question._


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Now, speaking of angry . . .
> 
> Encountered a very unprofessional and rude cop, last night.  Came upon an accident scene after midnight on the way home.  Couldn't see if the road was closed or what was going on.  Rolled down my window and waited for some direction.  Finally, this jerk strolls up shining his light in my face and starts yelling at me.  I  CALMLY asked if the road was closed.  He started screaming, "Can you get through?  You see my car?  You see those flashing lights?  NO!  You cannot get through!"  I calmly replied, "You don't need to be like that."  He stuttered and stammered and told me to back up.  It was very, very dark on a little winding country road in the mountains and would have been safer to not back up, but rather turn around.  I asked if I could just pull up a bit in order to turn around and he started screaming, again, "BACK UP!  BACK UP!"  As I slowly and carefully backed hoping I didn't hit something or drive off the cliff, I (calmly, again) said, "You're a PRICK!" and drove off.
> 
> ...



Plenty of jerks to go around TG, and yes, anger management is a must for that creep, if he doesn't beat his wife and kids, I'm sure he'll kick the dog.  You're lucky he didn't slam you to the ground and cuff you.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 22, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Did you get his name at all TG, as that is unacceptable conduct. I would report him they will know who it was.
> Yes the job is very tough but there is no need for sheer rudeness as all you were doing was asking a question._



It was very dark and with his light in my face couldn't see his badge.  After driving off, wished I had gotten his name and number so I could report him.  But, as Seabreeze pointed out . . . he would have gladly beat me on the head and dragged me away to reeducation camp . . .


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 22, 2013)

That Guy said:


> It was very dark and with his light in my face couldn't see his badge.  After driving off, wished I had gotten his name and number so I could report him.  But, as Seabreeze pointed out . . . he would have gladly beat me on the head and dragged me away to reeducation camp . . .



Too bad Jon and Ponch weren't there - they would have been very polite, I'm sure.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 29, 2013)

I see the anger in seniors as well. Some of which I blame on over or under medical treatment. I think there has been a generation or two of people or patients that have come to expect a pill for anything that ails them. Throw in alcohol and recreational drugs and off goes the rocket. With the young crowd I see people talking a million miles per hour wanting instant gratification with limited ability to focus or concentrate. A lot of young kids think they should be in a continuous state of gratification as well. When things don't go their way: good bye!

The seniors I know have always had an attitude at times but they are really chippy now(no filter if you will).  With numerous medical conditions you don't know what they are getting for medications. I still think seniors frequently act like a reflection of their younger selves wether it's attitude, interests, mindset etc. If a senior is chippy now I venture to guess they had their fair share of fights as a kid & teenager. Maybe even a juvenile delinquent. After seeing family stories play out on talk/reality tv sometimes things click as to why people acted the way they did.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 29, 2013)

On Christmas Day down here in Melbourne, FL, the local police were giving out a warning and a lottery ticket. They all spent their own money, about 30 bucks each. I thought this was a nice gesture and a fine way to improve public relations.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 29, 2013)

Pappy, I thought you were referring to Melbourne, Australia for a minute and was rather gobsmacked. mg:

 Do you know how Melbourne FL was so named? Ours was named after an English aristo, Lord Melbourne.


> It was named "Melbourne" by the Governor of New South Wales, Sir Richard Bourke, in honour of the British Prime Minister of the day, William Lamb, 2nd Viscount Melbourne


----------



## Pappy (Dec 29, 2013)

It was named after C John Hector, an english man, who was Melbournes first post master. He spent a lot of time in your Melbourne.


----------

